# MK2 "hidden" functions



## VictorAlfA (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi, I don't know if it's already done but it would be nice to have a list of the "hidden" functoins in audi TT MK2 that are not so commonly known. For example how to reset devices or change their functionalities by pressing different button combinations etc. What functions can be changed by button combinations and what "additional" features can be added by VAG-COM coding?


----------



## marTTyn (Dec 29, 2008)

The things VAGCOM is mainly used for...
Alarm beep
Coming home/Leaving home lights
Disable seatbelt chime
Voice control

Hidden buttons,
Hold down ESP to switch off ASR

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## DB9506 (Oct 2, 2010)

Does VAGOM offer an external light on /off setting when locking/unlocking the car? This I miss from my previous BMWs....


----------



## marTTyn (Dec 29, 2008)

As above,
Audi call it coming home lights, when the car is locked
And leaving home, when the car is opened.


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

How do we activate all this functions??


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

you need to find a vag-com or someone with a vag-com to recode the car for you.

alarm beep: viewtopic.php?f=43&t=131867


----------



## ivanwzm (Jun 23, 2010)

VictorAlfA said:


> Hi, I don't know if it's already done but it would be nice to have a list of the "hidden" functoins in audi TT MK2 that are not so commonly known. For example how to reset devices or change their functionalities by pressing different button combinations etc. What functions can be changed by button combinations and what "additional" features can be added by VAG-COM coding?


You can also activate "driving school" option where your symphony radio can display your speed so thatpassengers can see your speed.


----------



## VictorAlfA (Oct 8, 2010)

How much will they charge for coding the "coming home" lights on, is it easy to do with the VAG-COM?
What is this VOICE CONTROL?


----------



## Boho (Jan 12, 2009)

marTTyn said:


> The things VAGCOM is mainly used for...
> Alarm beep
> Coming home/Leaving home lights
> *Disable seatbelt chime*
> ...


I must do this!!! Annoying to the tenth degree

Funily enough, car came with alarm beep and after bringing it to Audi they disabled it when i got it back


----------



## Boho (Jan 12, 2009)

ivanwzm said:


> VictorAlfA said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I don't know if it's already done but it would be nice to have a list of the "hidden" functoins in audi TT MK2 that are not so commonly known. For example how to reset devices or change their functionalities by pressing different button combinations etc. What functions can be changed by button combinations and what "additional" features can be added by VAG-COM coding?
> ...


Lies?


----------



## marTTyn (Dec 29, 2008)

I never noticed it, but i only have concert at the moment


----------



## MarcQuinlivan (Sep 27, 2010)

ivanwzm said:


> You can also activate "driving school" option where your symphony radio can display your speed so thatpassengers can see your speed.


Details here: http://vagoc.co.uk/vb/showthread.php?t=1712

You can also do it on Gen II head units: http://vagoc.co.uk/vb/showthread.php?t=1400

Display is in kilometers only though.


----------



## 6andy69 (Jun 7, 2010)

can vag-com make my mirrors fold in from the fob because its annoying you have to do it manually 

and for the ASR how long do you have to hold down the traction button down for ?? 10sec?


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

Why not try the mute button for the occupant of the passenger seat.

To activate this feature press both window button simultaneously and the right pedal till the speedometer reads 130. You cant hear a thing!

Till you slow down and get an ear bashing.


----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

On my TTS I could manually turn the DRL's on and switch the auto lights off, just for those odd occassions when the car would put the main lights on for no real reason.

On my TTRS also with auto lights I do not have that option, the DRL's come on with the headlamp switch in the auto position and turn off when the headlamp switch is turned to off.

i would like the DRL's to be on all the time regardless of turning the headlamps off, any one know wheteher this is poss through vag com??


----------



## jgrive (May 16, 2010)

Hey guys,

I found that sometimes when i leave the car, I somehow turn the front and rear foglights on. Am i somehow doing this from the ignition?? Not sure why this is happening. I haven't found anything in the manual yet, and just so you know, I have auto lights and haven't moved it from the auto position (and it's in the fully 'in' position)


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

That sounds like a variation of "Coming Home" type functionality...


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

marTTyn said:


> Hidden buttons,
> Hold down ESP to switch off ASR


That one's in the manual. 

Do creaks and squeaks count as hidden functions? I have one in my door :lol:


----------



## jgrive (May 16, 2010)

Yeah... Weird...

It's strange, all the lights go off (except interior ambient lights etc) and the sidelight logo on the circular selector is illuminated even though auto is selected. Will now look up the coming home stuff.


----------



## VictorAlfA (Oct 8, 2010)

How about dial sweep is this possible for MK2?


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

My outside light comes on as I approach my front door :wink:


----------



## leon1984 (Oct 7, 2010)

my dials sweep??


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

They do on the TTS. Otherwise, if memory serves, it's not possible.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

With VAGCOM, you can activate the emergency hazard light function when braking hard...not always activated from the factory

The flashers come on if you slam on the anchors, to warn the traffic behind


----------



## martinbanshee (May 24, 2010)

How do I activate that in vagcom?

I've activated coming home lights, buy never knew I could switch on the hazard function.

Cheers.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Can't remember which controller you need to go into...possibly central convenience system, and it is in the long coding helper


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Just checked on the Passat CC - under Central Electronic controller, as below

It might be activated already, but I know it wasn't on our 2007 V6


----------



## martinbanshee (May 24, 2010)

Great, thanks for that.


----------



## steve_collier21 (Apr 13, 2011)

I read in the handbook that if you lock the car with the key (not the remote), then give a second twist in the same direction, that it will disable the alarm. I don't see any visual confirmation of this. Also I wonder if this is different to the button in the driver's door edge that claims to disable the interior movement sensor. I'm interested in finding all this out as I don't want to be embarrassed by spurious alarms on a North Sea ferry on Saturday!


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

Is there a guide on activating the coming home lights?


----------



## mpaul0055 (Oct 7, 2009)

MINI-TTGuy said:


> Is there a guide on activating the coming home lights?


For some reason im sure you need the auto lights to make this feature work... I looked into it when i got the TT as i missed it from my previous R32.

I hope to be corrected as id like this too..


----------



## steve_collier21 (Apr 13, 2011)

On mine its a menu option in Set>Lights>Exterior lights


----------



## mpaul0055 (Oct 7, 2009)

Im going back a year now, but it was on VWvortex that loads of lads had been trying.

The general consensus was that you can turn it on, but it doesnt work correctly unless you have the auto lights. Something to do with the switch.

....

Ok, well i had a search and seems most the VW boys have done it without the switch.. I must of been sold some bum info!!

Still seems like a faf though..

You do NOT need the Euro switch for coming home. Works fine with 2010 GTI.

1. Activate feature with Vag-Com
2. Set the number of seconds you want lights to stay on in MFD
3. Drive car with lights on, park, turn light off, turn car off.
4. Flash high beams.
5. Open door - headlights and tall lights turn on
6. Close door - lights turn off in the number of seconds you set coming home.

----

I must admit that after a year without it, i couldnt give a tiddle anymore.. lol


----------



## rob.b (Feb 11, 2011)

I went into the compter on my MY11 TT using the wiperstalk. The lights stayed on at night, but now they do when i leave the house as well, and from here you can vary the amount of time they stay lit.
I also have "needle sweep" on my car without doing anything.


----------



## steve_collier21 (Apr 13, 2011)

After having the wipers set from the menu in the service position (for washing, etc):


* first lie them back down on the screen *
then give a quick zap on the washer and they are restored to normal position, i.e., you don't need to go back into the menu to turn off service position
If you don't lie them on the screen first there is a risk you chip the bonnet edge. I know there is a shortcut for putting them in service position in the first place but I can't remember it!


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I think there used to be a quicker way of putting wipers in service position, something like ignition on, off, wiperarm down - et voila.

As with the mentality of everything "tech" nowdays, more steps = good so it's now click-select-click-select-click-select.... yawn.

Even worse on my MY11 TT, *now* when I am cleaning the car I can't just do that, when I turn the ignition on (in order to access the DIS) it now continually BEEPS at me telling me the ignition is on (well, duh, yeah, I just turned it on) for FRICKEN AGES and does not even let me use the DIS unless I shut the door.... but I am CLEANING THE FRICKEN CAR I DON'T WANT TO GET IN I'M FILTHY.

Arrrrghhhh RANT RANT RANT. :evil: 

Rant over.


----------



## chimp (Jan 27, 2003)

Powerplay

I hear you can turn off the ignition beep somehow, will look into it.


----------



## spinn3rs (Apr 28, 2010)

mpaul0055 said:


> MINI-TTGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a guide on activating the coming home lights?
> ...


You can activate it without the autolight switch, no problem.
Done it (on my MY07) and works fine for both leaving and coming home


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

chimp said:


> Powerplay
> 
> I hear you can turn off the ignition beep somehow, will look into it.


Handy to know thanks - although I'd bet it's a VCDS setting only...


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

Took me 2 months to find the AUX in socket on the mobile cradle thingy at the back :/


----------



## spinn3rs (Apr 28, 2010)

powerplay said:


> chimp said:
> 
> 
> > Powerplay
> ...


If yours is already activated it should exist as an option in DIS otherwise, yes, you need vagcom to activate (its a few seconds job)


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Silly questions, maybe, but does this affect your warranty at all, when you change these settings?


----------



## awhk (Jun 27, 2011)

mikef4uk said:


> On my TTS I could manually turn the DRL's on and switch the auto lights off, just for those odd occassions when the car would put the main lights on for no real reason.
> 
> On my TTRS also with auto lights I do not have that option, the DRL's come on with the headlamp switch in the auto position and turn off when the headlamp switch is turned to off.
> 
> i would like the DRL's to be on all the time regardless of turning the headlamps off, any one know wheteher this is poss through vag com??


+1

Anyone knows the settings to have DRL's on regardless the headlamp switch in auto or off position?


----------



## MarcQuinlivan (Sep 27, 2010)

powerplay said:


> I think there used to be a quicker way of putting wipers in service position, something like ignition on, off, wiperarm down - et voila.
> 
> As with the mentality of everything "tech" nowdays, more steps = good so it's now click-select-click-select-click-select.... yawn.
> 
> ...


You can just flick the wiper lever - at least I can on mine. I also have the option to do it in DIS, but what's the point in doing the extra steps?


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

Just found automatic windows on my car!!! Brill!!!! always felt second dibble to Kels golf(which had it). 

Sorry if you have already had this one!


----------



## meesterbond (May 4, 2011)

I've found that perssing the accelerator too hard causes the fuel tank to drain, is this a "hidden" feature or design flaw?


----------

